# just starting the tapes!



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Eric ... with your encouragement, I've received my CDs and just started them tonight. I think this is going to be GOOD! I'll keep you posted as time goes by.It's comforting that Mike's voice is so calm and pleasant, and also that he uses much similar vocabulary and imagry as my Yoga teacher does when she opens our sessions with a guided meditation.It's also nice to feel good about gifting ourselves with the time to do this in. And to remember that it's because we're worth it!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

cool! your gonna love it! let us know how it goes!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LmL







I agree with this and found it very important really.







Glad you noticed that."It's also nice to feel good about gifting ourselves with the time to do this in"Keep me posted and your are gonna enjoy them I believe. I am glad your are already.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

You're gonna love them.


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Oh I am so excited to get mine too!! I ordered them yesterday and am just waiting for them to send me some kinda order acknowledgment. i am feeling very positive about them since everyone thinks they are so awesome. Hey Eric...can you put a good word in for me so they hurry up and send them....LOL...Debra


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Will do Debra, and you should get an acknowledgement tomorrow. When you get them and before ya start let me know.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Debra.. Your order has been sent out today!







Enjoy your journey!


----------

